# AquaMedic CO2 Reactor: eheim 1260 vs tunze 1073.040



## Tovarish (Nov 10, 2011)

For my 90G 48x24x18 planted tank I decided to use AquaMedic CO2 with about 4-5 bps on the AM1000. It would take about 2hrs for co2 levels to reach 30ppm (or my PH to drop down to 6.5-6.6 range) no matter which pump I used. 

Since I already had a Hydor Inline Heater, pump feeds via vinyl houses from the intake pvc pipe, output up to the inline heater and down to am1000, up to return pvc pipe.

On the AM1000 I did shorten the intake and output barbs and used 5/8" vinyl hose for all connections. Aside from the closed loop and plumbing there were no restriction or throttling used on any of the pumps.



So my observations on how AM1000 dissolves CO2:
- take bioballs out when driven with a weaker pump (eg. Eheim 2217)
- leave bioballs alone when higher output pump is used (gets co2 more flow and turbulence to be dissolved with priory to be pushed out )


Eheim 1260 Hobby Pump (65W / 635 GPH / 12'1" head)
- larger dimensions pump
- strong pump but vibrates and is a bit noisy
- pump did quiet down after initial month of use 
- small co2 micro bubbles blown out with or without bioballs

Tunze Silence 1073.040 Pump (42W / 792 GPH / 9'9" head)
- smaller dimensions pump
- less electricity consumption than ehem
- although rated higher than eheim 1260 it has lower head so a bit less flow
- pump is quiet, running for a week, small hum but definitely quieter than eheim 1260 (may quiet down even more, we will see)
- small co2 micro bubles blown out when bioballs are taken out


----------



## Tovarish (Nov 10, 2011)

Both are great pumps, eheim reputation is good but their support is just non existent. There is not much of a Tunze info for freshwater setups out there.


----------

